# Especially for Tish!



## User67 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tish asked me to a FOTD using Faultlessly l/s, so here it is! My camera really doesn't do this lip color justice, it's even darker & hotter IRL!

Face:
Fix Fluid
Studio Finish concealer
Blot powder
Matte Bronze
Gingerly blush

Eyes:
TFSI
Blace Type e/s
Creme De Violet e/s
Fig. 1 e/s
Sign Sealed e/s
Seedy Pearl e/s
Juxt e/s
Black Black Chromaline
Smolder e/s
Andrea Mod Lash #33

Lips:
Nightmoth l/l
Faultlessly l/s

Nails:
Baby Goth Girl


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deanna....I friggin LOVE you!!! This is the 1srt FOTD I saw today and you look amazing!! I got Faultlessly and Nightmoth yesterday and I have been debating my decision...Now they can be removed from the bag!! I LOVE IT!!!!!

This whole look is flawless!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

wow you'r really rocking those dark lips. Faultlessly didn't look half as good on me


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 25, 2009)

fierce... i love it


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 25, 2009)

That is stunning!!! That lippie is so HOT!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Sep 25, 2009)

Simply GORGEOUS!! Luv it!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! This is my very favourite Look from you!


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 25, 2009)

Fabulous look! Love it...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the look!!!
*runs back to MAC to purchase Nightmoth and Faultlessly*


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there anything you can't wear? 

That's bloody gorgeous, I've been trying to find my mum a replacement for her old Chanel lipstick and this colour matches close enough so I'm going to check it out!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!

Now, did you use Nightmoth all over the lip and then put faultlesslty on top or viceversa? It's gorgeous.


----------



## fintia (Sep 25, 2009)

wow!! love the lips!! the liner and lipstick are they perm colors? Can someone tell me please! the lips remind me of night violet.. I'm thinking of getting it but now seeing this lip combo I'm not sure anymore!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nightmoth is perm ...But Faultlessly is part of the Trend F/W collection which is LE...Night Violet is much different from Faultlessly...I have both...although the Nightmoth makes them look close in pictures but not IRL IMO


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous look!  Loving the lips; wish I could rock that colour!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 25, 2009)

wow absolutely amazing! u look sexy with dark lips!


----------



## fintia (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Nightmoth is perm ...But Faultlessly is part of the Trend F/W collection which is LE...Night Violet is much different from Faultlessly...I have both...although the Nightmoth makes them look close in pictures but not IRL IMO_

 

oh ok.. I'll c when I get there then, ty


----------



## TeresitaMC (Sep 25, 2009)

Everything looks just amazing! Now I want to buy all those products listed hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look gorgeous! Thanks for showing us


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

you are beautiful! and this look is hoooottt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tish is very lucky to have a fotd posted just for her! hehehe


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Sep 25, 2009)

You look amazinggggg with dark lips!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 25, 2009)

Everything about this is so freaken gorgeous! The blush looks great on your skin tone, the lips are to die for....just WOW!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 25, 2009)

this is so sexy and seductive


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 25, 2009)

wow. I love it!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Sep 25, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## chynegal (Sep 25, 2009)

flawless.....u should do a tutorial on this


----------



## amrogers78 (Sep 25, 2009)

You are so friggin gorgeous, it's ridiculous!  Seriously!  I love this look!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## n_c (Sep 25, 2009)

That lip color is HOT!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 25, 2009)

beautiful look!!!! I wish I could ROCK it.


----------



## shootout (Sep 25, 2009)

So gorgeous!
The lips are amazing!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Deanna....I friggin LOVE you!!! This is the 1srt FOTD I saw today and you look amazing!! I got Faultlessly and Nightmoth yesterday and I have been debating my decision...Now they can be removed from the bag!! I LOVE IT!!!!!

This whole look is flawless!!!!_

 
This is gonna look hot on you!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! You look stunning! Awesome look, love it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_So gorgeous!
The lips are amazing!




This is gonna look hot on you!_

 





 Let us pray I am wearing this look to the Jaime Foxx concert tonight!! I hope I look just as HOT as she does!!


----------



## driz69 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dam thats Hot


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 25, 2009)

ur hotness!!!


----------



## Mrs.Timberlake (Sep 25, 2009)

omg!! you soo remind me of rihanna in this pic!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 25, 2009)

LOVE this look. you look so amazing!!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Sep 25, 2009)

this fotd is beyond beautiful! i love the lip and eye combo, looks great together...good job!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG girl, your lips are amazing! I do not have the skin tone to carry off that color like that without looking gothic glam, lol beautiful eyes too!


----------



## User67 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Deanna....I friggin LOVE you!!! This is the 1srt FOTD I saw today and you look amazing!! I got Faultlessly and Nightmoth yesterday and I have been debating my decision...Now they can be removed from the bag!! I LOVE IT!!!!!

This whole look is flawless!!!!_

 
Anything for you my love! I'm gonna buy this too, I really love it! I don't know if you picked up the Blackfire l/g from Style Black, but I put some of that on top of it when I got to work today & it looked so hot!


----------



## User67 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Beautiful!!

Now, did you use Nightmoth all over the lip and then put faultlesslty on top or viceversa? It's gorgeous._

 
Nightmoth all over with Faultlessly on top


----------



## User67 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so, so much everyone! I think I am gonna be rocking this color all fall & winter!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 25, 2009)

You really rock the dark lips!


----------



## tdm (Sep 25, 2009)

I am soooo copying this!  .....after I get faultlessly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

You look gawgeous!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!HOT!!!!!!!!!!  I'm jealous!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't even know where to start! flawless! beautiful! amazing! I love it!!!!


----------



## nikki (Sep 25, 2009)

Those colors were made for you!!!  Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! The eyes colors are very pretty, and I love the lips especially!


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. Must get Nightmoth now. I sure wish you could get the credit for the sale in your store.


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 25, 2009)

that look is amazing !


----------



## MrsGooch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

You are amazingly gorgeous - - the fact that *you* still shine through with those colors is what makes this stunning. Most people get lost in such a strong look, but this is all you, girl! Love it!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG!!! You are just stunningly gorgeous!!! You are so rocking Faultlessly F/W l/s!!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 26, 2009)

I..MUST get.


----------



## mslips (Sep 26, 2009)

wow! gorgeous application and i love that lip color on you!


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 26, 2009)

DIVA!!  You pulled this look off so beautifully :0)


----------



## kimmy (Sep 26, 2009)

i love dark lips on you. love.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 26, 2009)

i second the motion on tutorial for this


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Anything for you my love! I'm gonna buy this too, I really love it! I don't know if you picked up the Blackfire l/g from Style Black, but I put some of that on top of it when I got to work today & it looked so hot!_

 
Thanks so much for this look girl...yes I picked up Blackfire, I will try that overtop as well!! You 100%+ rocked this entire look!!!!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesom look ! Please do tutorial !!


----------



## yupitzTara (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG, I LOVE THIS LOOK! Now i want that lipstick.  it looks really good on you.  I tried on the lipglass thats similar to this, and my friend said "no" lol, but now i'm gonna go back and get this lipstick. This is a really pretty look. I love your FOTD!


----------



## Knew2this (Sep 27, 2009)

ooohweee I love this look gr8 job!


----------



## blackeneddove (Sep 27, 2009)

Faultlessly is such an amazing lip color and you totally rock it! You look so edgy. I love the eyeshadow you paired with the lips, I was at a loss of what shadow to wear with the l/s so I did a netural look.. but this is fabulous! I'm gonna try to replicate it next time I bust out the lipstick


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 27, 2009)

wow u look so good with that lip combo


----------



## circe221 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fabulous look! Your skin is flawless!!!!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Oct 5, 2009)

Kiiiiiiiiiiiiillin it! The lip is INSANE!!!


----------



## rosesilence (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, I love it!!!! I`m impressed how elegant, colourful and pretty it is.
I ask for a tutorial too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if possible...)

congratulations for this amazing look, you are simply GORGEUS!


----------



## nettiepoo (Oct 5, 2009)

ABsolUtley frEaken thebomb!!!!! U totally rock this look!!!! FLawless!!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 5, 2009)

Flawless, I love your E/S blending! Dark lips are beautiful on you too ^_^


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2009)

Lordddddddieeeeeeeeeeee.. It's a crime to look that good in dark lipstick! Seriously.. Beautiful!


----------



## perfecttenn (Oct 6, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

you look amazing... love the lippie on you!


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 6, 2009)

very pretty. kinda reminds me of the barbie look


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2009)

This is unreal how perfect and blended it is! 
<3


----------



## DevinGirl (Oct 6, 2009)

*Beautiful lipcolor!  Y'know...this is totally meant to be a compliment - you don't even look 'real'.  Like have you seen the previews for that movie Surrogates?  You are so very flawless & precisely gorgeous - you don't even look all the way human, lol.  Just drop dead hot!*


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow!!!!! This is sooooo beautiful. You look just gorgeous! I love it, thanks for posting!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Oct 7, 2009)

That lipstick is hot on you! You look flawless as always...


----------



## girloflowers (Oct 7, 2009)

omg omg omg omg... i am lusting after that lipstick/liner now. SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## User67 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_*Beautiful lipcolor!  Y'know...this is totally meant to be a compliment - you don't even look 'real'.  Like have you seen the previews for that movie Surrogates?  You are so very flawless & precisely gorgeous - you don't even look all the way human, lol.  Just drop dead hot!*_

 
That's such an amazing compliment, thanks so much!


----------



## jsimpson (Oct 7, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 7, 2009)

Great look!!  You def. rock that lip color!


----------



## siemenss (Oct 9, 2009)

nice color combo


----------



## brownubian (Oct 9, 2009)

This is so sexy and sultry-like (I think I just made that up)! Love it...I would love to know the color placement.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2009)

Crazy sexy cool!  Wow.  Just dynamite.  I love the eye colour combo especially.


----------



## devin (Oct 9, 2009)

Hot, hot, hot Nyla!! You pull this look flawlessly!


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 11, 2009)

love this look and what  about doing toturial for this look


----------



## User67 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownubian* 

 
_This is so sexy and sultry-like (I think I just made that up)! Love it...I would love to know the color placement._

 
Thanks!

Brow Bone: Blace Type e/s
Crease: Creme De Violet e/s
Deepen Crease: Fig. 1 e/s
Outer Corner: Sign Sealed e/s
Right under Brow: Seedy Pearl e/s
Lid: Juxt e/s


----------



## purelyfabulous (Jun 24, 2010)

yuuup i'm in love with this look


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purelyfabulous* 

 
_yuuup i'm in love with this look_

 
Ditto!


----------



## Didididums (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## Wandalemur (Jun 24, 2010)

Those dark lips a gorgeous on you!


----------



## User67 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I do believe I will be pulling this lip color back into rotation within the next few months


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2010)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## stefwho (Jun 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2010)

Breathtaking! I love Faultlessly, but I always seem to have trouble figuring out how to wear it. This is absolutely gorgeous and your application is flawless.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 2, 2010)

pretty


----------

